# HOw much pain can you take? ;)



## Yari (Apr 22, 2003)

This women goes into labor. They rush to the hospital. When they are there,
the doctor comes in and tells the husband about the new invention they have

He says, "This machine right here makes it easier for the women to have a
kid. You strap this to your wrist and the father of the child will feel the
pain. Want to give it a try?"

"Sure, why not."

So they strap it to his wrist.

"We are going to turn it up to 30% to begin with."

So they do and the guy feels nothing so they turn it up to 50%. He still
can't feel anything so they turn it up to 75%. The guy still feels nothing
so they turn it all the way up. The lady has the kid.

"Man, I didn't feel a thing," said the guy.

"Ya, me either." Said the wife.

Later that day the wife and husband go home. When they get home, they find
the milk man dead on the back porch.

/Enjoy

Yari


----------



## moromoro (May 2, 2003)

hahahahaha

i think this is somewhat true according to new statistics,


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (May 3, 2003)

Okay, I get it now...


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 5, 2003)

Kind of funny. 

Mr.Tanaka


----------



## Seig (May 6, 2003)

You have all spoken badly about my father, I am suing you!  You are so cruel, I grew up without a father because of jerks like you....There he was just walking down the street delivering his mail and then.........................:wah:
I am sooooo traumatized.......






Note: Kaith, can we have a lawyer or a suing smiley?


----------



## Jill666 (May 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *
> Kaith, can we have a lawyer or a suing smiley?[/SIZE] *



Yeh, how hard can it be to write the code for a snake in the grass?


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 8, 2003)

Here I thought you were going to ask me if I wanted to give birth or something. Well the answer is still no, and that was a good one.


----------

